# Powder/Tree Board



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride Warpig, Yes 420, Rome Powder MT


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes Optimistic

I'm also considering the new Hovy. So far, leaning toward Yes.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 420 and love it. It's a 52 with the surface area of a 65, super surfy feeling. I'm 200 lbs with size 11's and I have no problem maintaining float. 
The Yes 20/20 looks even better.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone has tried the Rome powder division ST??


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm really leaning towards the Yes Optimistic. It looks sick. Their 157 will ride like a 163/164 and keep it short enough for the trees, yet wide enough for the powder and my boots. It seems to be stiff, responsive and fast as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Optimistic isn't gonna be softer than your current deck. Just a heads up.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know another thread on powder boards good for thick trees. I am looking for a shorter, wide powder/tree board. My boot size is 12, so I have bigger feet and need a wide board to reduce toe drag. Currently I ride a Nitro Pantera 163W. I love it. Super stiff, wide board. Good for speed on groomers and powder. Very stable, but too stiff and long for trees. I want a board that is still fast and stable, but softer and shorter to handle trees. Looking at Jones Hovercraft as it is short and wide and can carve and handle groomers as well. Thanks in advance.


Get a 161 Fish and be happy.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Nivek said:


> The Optimistic isn't gonna be softer than your current deck. Just a heads up.


\

Yea, I noticed that. However, what do you think of it? It is shorter and has better turn initiation and ability to carve while still wide enough for big feet and powder. I figured I do okay in the trees w/ the pantera, it's just a little long and doesn't carve or turn as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's really built as a carving deck. Yeah the shape will float well, and it looks great, but in trees I want more torsional give. Foot steering is nice in tight areas, not as much for ripping euro carves. I guess if it were me I wouldn't be looking at an Optimistic as a tree pow deck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Marhar Lumberjack. Seriously you want to consider this deck.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I like the Ride Warpig as well. It appears to be pretty similar. How does it do on speed and groomers? From what I read, it may get kicked around a little bit at higher speeds and groomers.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Marhar Lumberjack. Seriously you want to consider this deck.


That looks sick.


----------



## radyum (Sep 23, 2016)

What about a Jones MTN TWIN? I've got that in a 158 (I'm 176lbs and size 10.5 boot), very fun board, and great in powder.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Howercraft or fish would be mu choice.
Always wanted to try one, but never had a chance.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hovercraft floats and carves.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Fullbag Blunt Diamond might be one more option for you to consider. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Fullbag Blunt Diamond might be one more option for you to consider. If you have any questions, let me know.


I've heard some good opinions on your board, and I really like that you guys doing slalom skating in your instagram.
Any chance to test your boards on any resorts?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Might also want to add the Nitro Quiver POW and Rome Powder Division MT.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

TLN said:


> I've heard some good opinions on your board, and I really like that you guys doing slalom skating in your instagram.
> Any chance to test your boards on any resorts?


Thanks TLN! We have some of the best slalom skateboarders in the world riding our skateboards. If you are into it or want to start, and are in the Chicago area, let me know and I will but you in contact with some local slalomers. As far as snowboard demos in your neck of the woods, none are planned for the moment as we are a very small company and located in eastern Canada.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought the Fullbag 166 Lifer late last season. Had two powder days at Copper and the Lifer handled skied out powder like fresh. Lifer is a fun snowboard to ride and is very responsive edge to edge. Either the Diamond Blunt or Lifer are great options at 6'2" & 230LBS I opted for the Lifer.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys. So MANY options. I feel like I almost need two or three boards.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

phillyphan said:


> I feel like I almost need two or three boards.


There's your answer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> There's your answer.


Exactly.

There's another thread about a board for Japan powder, midwest ice, steeps, carving and trees.

WTF man. 

Short of learning to actually snowboard ain't no board that's going do all that and be great.

You either learn to snowboard, or you get more boards. I have 4


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

No one said anything about not being able to snowboard well. There are different boards for different types of riding. I simply asked for a powder/tree board. I don't like taking 166 stiff plank into the trees. My point is there are a lot of boards that fit this category well. Warpig, Marhar, Optimistic, Blunt Diamond etc. It's a hard choice. I ended up going w/ the 2017 Yes Optimistic.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> No one said anything about not being able to snowboard well. There are different boards for different types of riding. I simply asked for a powder/tree board. I don't like taking 166 stiff plank into the trees. My point is there are a lot of boards that fit this category well. Warpig, Marhar, Optimistic, Blunt Diamond etc. It's a hard choice. I ended up going w/ the 2017 Yes Optimistic.


Oh. That wasnt directed at you. 

Was more of a general comment


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I have read multiple powder threads lately and I am constantly wondering why no one mentions the NS Swift, any input on that?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Probably because not many have had a chance to ride one yet? I'd love to give it a try but haven't come across one yet.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Ya that's sort of what I was wondering since it's newer. I know there are a lot of established pow decks out there so it might not be on people's radar. I love it so far, but haven't gotten to ride it in a full on storm pow day....yet :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> I have read multiple powder threads lately and I am constantly wondering why no one mentions the NS Swift, any input on that?


Probably because Post #1 said "fast and stable".

Same with all the other posts hanging around lately.... most are all mentioning fast, pow, stable, freeride, carving, etc. powder boards.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nivek said:


> It's really built as a carving deck. Yeah the shape will float well, and it looks great, but in trees I want more torsional give. Foot steering is nice in tight areas, not as much for ripping euro carves. I guess if it were me I wouldn't be looking at an Optimistic as a tree pow deck.




Was thinking what if they add the knockout milling like the Slash Aurora or Nidecker Megalight to the Optimistic? In addition to the pencil-line carving nature, a little torsional flex might make this thing a real quiver killer.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> It's really built as a carving deck. Yeah the shape will float well, and it looks great, but in trees I want more torsional give. Foot steering is nice in tight areas, not as much for ripping euro carves. I guess if it were me I wouldn't be looking at an Optimistic as a tree pow deck.


^^^ That. Optimistic is a great deck but more in the great short carving stick with good float (at least at speed, less so when going slow) category - think NS 25, Con Artist (but had more float) etc.
Not so much a playful, surfy pow board for messing about in the trees (like a 420, 20/20, Fish, etc.).


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

What Optimistic sounds like is a strong trench carver that can float well, might not excel in the woods but still better at it than 420 or 20/20 are at hardpack carving? (I'm just building up steam until I can no longer resist getting one.)

Odd to mention NS 25 as its not a shortie.. but got your drift.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> Odd to mention NS 25 as its not a shortie.. but got your drift.


Because overall length matter very little for how a board rides (other than if it has a long nose for float in powder). If you are looking for differences between the 25 and the Optimistic, width and sidecut are much bigger factors than length...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Rogue said:


> I have read multiple powder threads lately and I am constantly wondering why no one mentions the NS Swift, any input on that?


TimmyTard has mentioned the NS Swift.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> TimmyTard has mentioned the NS Swift.


 lol well yeah he rides one too, but I mean dudes like Nivek, SGBoarder or some of the other guys who seem to know what they're talking about around here. I'm just curious


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Rogue said:


> lol well yeah he rides one too, but I mean dudes like Nivek, SGBoarder or some of the other guys who seem to know what they're talking about around here. I'm just curious


Nivek & BA are negative on NS...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nivek & BA are negative on NS...


Only recently. A few years ago they were buddy-buddy and NS was sending him gear for review...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Credibility does suffer when petty issues blur your focus... "Still" BA's site reviews and Nivek comments here on SF are the best IMO.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nivek & BA are negative on NS...


Oh BA is softening up then. He used to be negative about everything


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Credibility does suffer when petty issues blur your focus... "Still" BA's site reviews and Nivek comments here on SF are the best IMO.


Conversely... why do the people that constantly "talk up" NS do so?

Anyways.... who cares.

Rogue: you have something to say about a board? Go ahead. It's a free forum.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Conversely... why do the people that constantly "talk up" NS do so?
> 
> Anyways.... who cares.
> 
> Rogue: you have something to say about a board? Go ahead. It's a free forum.


Huh? ...no comments just a question, that was all. :shrug:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> Huh? ...no comments just a question, that was all. :shrug:


Yeah that's what I mean. Why bother with other people's reasons or dis-reasons. If you have a reason or comment of your own... go for it. It's a free forum.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. Why bother with other people's reasons or dis-reasons. If you have a reason or comment of your own... go for it. It's a free forum.




Wait, is it a free forum?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> Wait, is it a free forum?


Ooops. I let that out.

Nevermind.


----------

